# Plans for  a 1/2 scale 1913 Stutz-Bearcat or Mercer



## Terryt (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi:

Does any one know where I can find plans for a Plans for  a 1/2 scale 1913 Stutz-Bearcat or Mercer?

Thanks,

Terryt


----------

